# My new air bubbler/pump



## husker4515 (Apr 30, 2011)

What do you guys think about my air bubbler with pin holes, that I made out of tubing and connectors? Is it over kill? 

-20-60 gallon/double outlet(2800cc per minute) air pump/w check valve $11.00- Walmart
-Tubing connectors $2.50- Walmart

I will be processing 540g of fingers and will be using A/P.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 30, 2011)

That is a nice setup but you really only need it hooked up to one outlet side of the pump not both sides. For the amount of material you are working with only one would be needed.


----------



## husker4515 (Apr 30, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> That is a nice setup but you really only need it hooked up to one outlet side of the pump not both sides. For the amount of material you are working with only one would be needed.


Thanks Barren, good point.


----------



## glorycloud (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice looking fingers! You should do well. 1.21 pounds of nice
fingers like that should yield about 2.4 grams of gold.


----------



## stihl88 (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice Rig!

Just make sure you have a watch glass type of lid or you will end up with a lot of spillage from the bubbles popping.
The lid should dip in the middle so any liquid that sticks to the lid will drip back down into the solution.


----------



## qst42know (Apr 30, 2011)

Actually I like the idea of getting some use of the return stroke. Use them both. Pet stores sell needle valves for regulation.


----------



## husker4515 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks guys for all the great tips, I really appreciate it.


----------



## dtectr (May 1, 2011)

Husker -
I think its a great idea - the thing that makes an ultrasonic cleaner work effectively is "cavitation" - the type of effect created by a propeller in water. The creation & then implosion of tiny bubbles is what does most of the work, along with the proper solution [ the main issue there is surfaction]. The more area of your feedstock you expose to the solution, as well as providing agitation, which should limit passivation due to oxidation build up [aside from the primary regeneration/rejuvenation-of-the-solution benefit], should speed up the action of the process or at least increase its effectiveness. 

As Husker will be placing this *beneath* his stock, under multiple liters of solution, there won't be an issue of over-splash or splatter. This isn't a well pump or anything - its the $11 Walmart aquarium pump. I like the check valve way up the line - prevents backflow but minimizes the valve's deterioration.

As BR007 said, I think, the pumps yield is constant - closing off one valve essentially doubles the output of the other. I wonder if splitting the output then recombining it downline may minimize throttling [someone with a better knowledge of the effect of throttling the output may clarify or correct], but I think the design is WELL worth stealing ... I mean, "copying" :twisted: :twisted: 

Great utilization of what you have at hand, I think, FWIW.


----------



## qst42know (May 1, 2011)

A double outlet pump is two independent rubber bellows on flexible arms. Very simple and regulation is cheap.

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?rlz=1T4ADBF_enUS241US242&q=aquarium+gang+valve&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=16215723605420734155&sa=X&ei=ozm9TfnOPK230QHt1Jy-BQ&ved=0CEsQ8gIwAQ#


----------



## stihl88 (May 1, 2011)

HUSKER, You should have adequate air flow otherwise somethings going to give, probably the motor if it overheats.


----------



## qst42know (May 1, 2011)

> closing off one valve essentially doubles the output of the other.



If you only use one outlet leave the other open. Closing one off will only inflate and stress the bellows and check valves and possibly damage the permanent magnet.


----------



## joem (May 1, 2011)

Oh you guys love to tinker don't you?
Need more air? Add another pump.


----------



## dtectr (May 1, 2011)

qst42know said:


> > closing off one valve essentially doubles the output of the other.
> 
> 
> 
> If you only use one outlet leave the other open. Closing one off will only inflate and stress the bellows and check valves and possibly damage the permanent magnet.


 Very true qst42know - I was not aware of the separate bellows - thanks for catching that. 

That said - Husker - leave 'em both open!


----------



## husker4515 (May 1, 2011)

Will do.


----------

